# Pure Predator Calls, 2010 Line up



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Gentleman, I would like to introduce to you... The starting line up for 2010

Pure Predator Calls
The *DC1* - a single closed reed call, designed to do one thing... Reach out, and arouse the primal, blood thirsty urges of the predator you seek.

The *DC2* - a double reed distress call tuned to give the horrific sounds of flesh being torn from bone. A medium to high range call designed for the close range predator hunting of the mid to eastern states

The *HR1* - by far the most sought after call on the market. A call that since its introduction has been the envy of every predator caller who doesn't have one. This call sounds like no other, and further more... it sounds nothing like what the last five guys to call that ridge sound like... A mid to low range call. This call gives the hunter the ability to keep a attention disorder carrying predator the sounds they need to keep them coming right up to the time you pull the trigger..

Free Ringtones- available text Sound to 208.420.3405


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great looking calls, Mike. My favorite color too.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

high cost? i'm interested in the DC2


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Autumn Rider, I make an assortment of calls in various materials.






.. All the calls below and materials are custum order now... They will be laser engraved with your signature on them...









The calls that I released today, will be available on the website tommarow... thanks.... Mike


----------

